# Recht: Gewilderter Fisch privat gekocht - Hehlerei



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Recht: Gewilderter Fisch privat gekocht - Hehlerei!​*
Vorneweg:
Es geht hier um Österreich, nicht um Deutschland.

Und zwar habe ich einen durchaus interessanten/amüsanten Artikel gefunden in den Vorarlberger Nachrichten:
*Fischer haut Ehefrau mit Forellenklau in die Pfanne *
https://www.vn.at/lokal/2017/08/16/fischer-haut-ehefrau-mit-forellenklau-in-die-pfanne.vn

Der Ehemann hatte in einer Forellenzuchtanlage einige Forellen gewildert, die dann seine Schwiegermutter und seine Frau zubereitet hätten.

*Dafür müssen sich die Frauen nun wegen Hehlerei vor Gericht verantworten. *

Die abenteuerliche/amüsante "Entschuldigung" der Frau war, dass sie eh keine Fisch esse, den nur für ihren Mann zubereitet hätte und davon ausgegangen war, dass der in Deutschland in einem Supermarkt gekauft worden wäre - der Mann muss natürlich seine Frau nicht belasten vor Gericht....

So weit, so "gut" in Österreich..

*ABER:*
Einen "Hehlereiparagraphen" gibts auch in Deutschland:
Strafgesetzbuch, § 259 Hehlerei

Und ebenfalls einen "Beihilfeparagraphen":
Strafgesetzbuch, § 27 Beihilfe

Interessant bei Beihilfe, dass hier Recht und Rechtsprechung doch auseinander zu klaffen scheinen, da laut Juristen nach der "reinen Lehre" gefordert wäre, dass die Unterstützung des Gehilfen/Helfers grundsätzlich notwendig, also kausal, für das Gelingen der unterstützten Haupttat sein muss. 
In der Rechtsprechung vor Gericht reicht es dagegen oft, wenn die Haupttat in irgendeiner Weise durch die Hilfeleistung gefördert wurde (z. B. durch Abnahme und zubereiten gewilderten Fisches?) ...

In Deutschland werden ja oft Anzeigen wegen Fischwilderei eingestellt oder nicht weiter verfolgt, worüber Bewirtschafter, Vereine und Verbände klagen, denen hier oft die Unterstützung durch die Justiz fehlt, auch wenn Täter ermittelt wurden.

In wie weit in Deutschland auch eine Strafbarkeit wg. Hehlerei oder Beihilfe in Frage kommen würde für diejenigen, die dann den Fisch privat zubereiten, ist von daher sicher eher theoretischer Natur..

Ein findiger Staatsanwalt könnte aber sicher auf die Idee kommen, wie in Österreich auch nicht nur den Täter selber, sondern die "Profiteure" (Zubereiter/Esser) als Hehler/Gehilfen mit in die juristische Verantwortung zu nehmen...

Noch interessanter dürft das werden, wenn man Angelfischer erwischt, die widerrechtlich Fische in gewerblichen Verkehr bringen (an Gastronomie verkaufen etc., wie m nes auch aus dem Hamburger Hafen hört z. B.). Da dann auch klar hier der "Hehler" (der einkaufende(weiterverkaufende) Gastronom) mehr als bisher zu befürchten hätte. 

Da würden dann sicher auch in Deutschland einige Fischliebhaber "dumm" aus der Wäsche gucken, wenn sie plötzlich zu Hehler und Gehilfen einer Straftat werden würden - ob bei privater oder gewerblicher Zubereitung gewilderter Fische ..

Vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, der Einstellung vieler Verfahren durch die Justiz bei Fischwilderei/Schwarzangeln durch entsprechende Anzeigen auch wg. Hehlerei/Beihilfe etwas entgegen zu setzen?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## goldfisch12 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Recht: Gewilderter Fisch privat gekocht - Hehlerei*

Anscheinend macht sich auch hier das Sommerloch breit.
Gibt es sonst nichts Interessantes zu berichten?
Vielleicht sollte man einmal einen Forensiker interviewen wie man eine gewilderte Forelle in der Pfanne als solche identifizieren kann.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Recht: Gewilderter Fisch privat gekocht - Hehlerei*



goldfisch12 schrieb:


> Anscheinend macht sich auch hier das Sommerloch breit.
> Gibt es sonst nichts Interessantes zu berichten?
> Vielleicht sollte man einmal einen Forensiker interviewen wie man eine gewilderte Forelle in der Pfanne als solche identifizieren kann.



Hallo,

bei den Österreichern geht das. Die dürfen die Geschwindigkeit eines Autos auch schätzen und wenn der Kieberer sagt, man sei mindestens 70 gefahren - aus der Nummer kommt man nicht mehr raus.|uhoh:

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## cafabu (17. August 2017)

*AW: Recht: Gewilderter Fisch privat gekocht - Hehlerei*

Also bei uns in der BRD habe ich in meinem langen Angelleben noch nie von so etwas gehört.
Allerdings kann ich für die HH Elbe aus der Vergangenheit Thomas nur bestätigen. In der Stint Hochsaison sind die besten Stellen zwischen HH und Geesthacht von einer ethnischen Minderheit in fester Hand. In der zweiten Reihe stehen dann die Handlanger und wenn der Eimer voll ist wird er von denen gleich in Restaurants verbracht.
Das war auch der Grund warum ich vor ca 4 Jahren das Stintangeln dort aufgegeben haben. Wie es heute dort zugeht weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. August 2017)

*AW: Recht: Gewilderter Fisch privat gekocht - Hehlerei*

Für den Fall, dass in einem Teich gewildert wurde ist eine Hehlerei möglich. Denn in offenen Gewässern sind die Fische herrenlos:

_§ 960
Wilde Tiere
(1) Wilde Tiere sind herrenlos, solange sie sich in der Freiheit befinden. Wilde Tiere in Tiergärten und Fische in Teichen oder anderen geschlossenen Privatgewässern sind nicht herrenlos._


Bei wilden Tiere wird es mit der Hehlerei schwierig. Die Wilderei ist nicht gegen das Vermögen gerichtet.

Praktisch gesehen, schreit so Ermittlungsverfahren aber danach von der StA eingestellt zu werden. Aufgrund der Überlastung der StA ziehen es die Staatsanwälte vor sich mit "wirklich" kriminellen Menschen zu befassen.


----------



## Wander-HH (17. August 2017)

*AW: Recht: Gewilderter Fisch privat gekocht - Hehlerei*

Hmm,

m.E. muss der von einem Hehler gekaufter Ware an dem Eigentümer zurück gegeben werden.


----------

